# Mites on frogs!



## Bananaslug (Feb 18, 2010)

So here's the deal. My ff cultures crashed when the AC went out so I bought some from petco. I've been feeding them out and noticed mites in the culture today. Little white ones...and I just noticed they are crawling on my frogs. Doesn't look like any are attached but it's a bit unnerving. I'm leaving tomorrow for a week. Think this mite situation could be bad?


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it. I once saw a male imitator transporting a tadpole and there was a mite crawling around on the back of the tadpole. No harm done.


----------



## Bananaslug (Feb 18, 2010)

I sure hope not. At first I wasn't too concerned but then I noticed That there were several on each frog. Didn't seem to be bothering them though.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Several? That's a little more worrying. As long as the frogs don't seem to be bothered, I wouldn't worry much - it's not like fruit fly mites are parasitic.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Not so sure that the mites wouldn't stress the frogs out.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

chesney said:


> Not so sure that the mites wouldn't stress the frogs out.


I agree...too much of any insect will stress a frog out big time, especially froglets.


----------

